# man who fatally shoots dog is shot dead by a deputy



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

> A Ventura County man who fatally shot a dog was shot and killed by a deputy, authorities said Thursday night.
> "Deputies quickly realized the shot Jimenez fired was directed at a dog," the agency said in a statement. A deputy fired back, striking Ramirez with multiple rounds, according to the Ventura County Sheriff's Department.



Instant Karma - Improving the gene pool, one loser at a time.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad he died...world's better of without people like that.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree, if the guy was shooting the dog just because he was a jerk, which is the only reason I can think of, who shoots your own dog. But I feel bad for the Deputy because he must carry that his entire life.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rot in hell, dude. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I agree, if the guy was shooting the dog just because he was a jerk, which is the only reason I can think of, who shoots your own dog. But I feel bad for the Deputy because he must carry that his entire life.


Aren't you a deputy? I'm sure you can really feel for him. That would be a difficult thing to deal with.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope they don't file charges on the deputy. Our Justis system is screwed up . But that's our fault!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

This would serve as a lesson for those who tend to abuse these helpless dogs.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I am, if the guy had a weapon in his hand and the Deputy thought he was being fired on then he did his job and it should not be an issue. If anyone fires a gun or points one at me, I would think I would shoot to defend myself or others or to protect


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> Yes I am, if the guy had a weapon in his hand and the Deputy thought he was being fired on then he did his job and it should not be an issue. If anyone fires a gun or points one at me, I would think I would shoot to defend myself or others or to protect


I would hope so, and with a smile on your face :high5:


----------

